

A million $ gross: This online clothing business uses WTF moments as strategy - wherespaul
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/31/business/31proto.html

======
subpixel
I like this company, but this is the 3rd time you've posted about them...

~~~
wherespaul
Is there a limit to the number of times I can post something about a certain
company? I'm passionate about companies that are doing things differently as
far as marketing. A while back sproutrobot.com posted here and I promoted
there stuff on other sites like stumbleupon and emailed my friends about it. I
have no idea who the guy is that started that company but I love the idea of
it and want to see him succeed. With betabrand they have built a really strong
community and I'm fascinated with their success. In the past few weeks I have
exchanged emails with them and I'm getting to know them and just want to show
others how much success they are having in hopes to inspire other
entrepreneurs to think outside the box when it comes to marketing.

I posted an awesome picture of one of their fans skydiving over burning man,
wrote up a post on the blog I write for and posted it here, then saw the NYT
artical and posted it here in the last 30 days.

Others may feel the same as you do so I will keep that in mind if and when I
post about them in the future here.

------
zavulon
This is a very thinly veiled ad for the company, but I gotta admit: the
clothes are freaking awesome

~~~
wherespaul
Can you please explain yourself more how it is an ad?

------
Jun8
They have one of the best websites I've seen. Fits 100% with their company
self image.

------
vkdelta
Paywall

